# Want to loose weight/ get fit: Time to get healthy



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have finally come to my senses and need to get in shape. I am not happy with my "physique" and want to change that. All I am looking for is to get tone and get a bit more muscle...not some ripping chunch of muscle that you sometimes see at the gym :roll: 

I am ~5'9.5" and just weighed in at 186lb at the gym scale. Yes, you heard right, I got my lazy ass up and started going to the gym. I am on week 3 now with little "visible results". My research at school pretty much means I get no excersize while working and I don't have too much "free time" when I'd like to excersize. Right now I go to the gym 2x a week (I like to go mornings and this is what I have time for) and do "circuit weights": 2-3 sets at 12-15 reps each with 30-45 sec between exersize leg extentions, leg curls, leg press, pull ups, curls, reverse curls, pull downs, bench press, military press, crunches.

I don't feel like I get to the gym enough (3x would be nice ), but I need to tweak my schedule to do it.

My bigger problem however is food. I am a food whore. I like to feel full when I eat. I snack when I am bored. I tend to have lots of carbs (pasta and rice person). Don't eat a lot of fruits and veggies, but I don't have anything against them. oh..and I love to eat 

Not completely sure why I am posting this...maybe it is cause I just came from the gym...maybe cause I think someone here will have some good advice...maybe cause I think someone here will have some good food dishes that will make me feel full and not taste like lawn clippings or cardboard


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Problem with healty food is that it only last for two hours, so then you compensate by showeling down anything you can get your hands on. Usually I end eating alot more crapy food after a healty fish dinner than I do after a big steak :roll: 

And yes, I gained 10 pounds over the last year or so... Damn spouse of mine :shock:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Weigh to go! :wink: 

Since you're getting regular exercise the food isn't as much of an issue as it is for those who sit all day and don't do anything to get that metabolism going.
You're building muscle and losing fat, so your body is naturally going to do more to burn off the food you do eat.

And no low carb diets for me either. I love em, and with my activity level it's much better to go with a normal menu than eating the unbalanced junk on that diet. 
JMO.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm a bike racer so I am a bit biased ...

But if you enjoy cycling and have access to roads you can do it on, I highly suggest that, it's a fantastic way to get in shape and if you got a free hour every other day or so you will be golden! 

I woke up at 7 this morning and went for 30 miles, it's a great way to start one's day! 

Off to class ...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well Congrats Gomer for the will to start I applaud you. Couple of tips I could give. Try to eat smaller meals. This past winter I started to gain a little because I got a wonderful girl and we go to her grandparents every sunday for dinner. I really pig out there, which would not be so bad except it means I need to eat more the next day because my stomach has expanded a bit. There for it takes me more to get full, and the cycle continues. Fortunately I have a fairly active job that involves a lot of standing, walking and mild cardio plus a fair bit of heavy lifting from time to time 

Try to eat 4-6 times a day but don't eat a lot. Try food high in fiber and protein, it is more filling, and start with a high fiber, higher protein breakfast. Starting off with a good breakfast really cuts down on the snacking later. Trust me :wink: ALso eat slower. It sounds silly but it works. It takes your stomach a littel bit to signal your brain it is full so slowing down allows you to get enough to eat without getting over stuffed.

One last thing to try is to rotate in time on an eliptical or cross trainer for your workouts. Depending on the amount of time you have, either spend 20-30 minutes as a warmup before lifting or alternate cardio on one day and weight on the next. Be sure to give your self a day or 2 off each week. Your muscles have a great memory and they learn how to cheat very quickly. Mixing things up helps keep them on their toes.

Good luck with it


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Things that have helped me kill off a few extra pounds in the past include bike riding, hiking, running, and swimming. Really, anything active that keeps your metabolism up helps.

Try maintaining the willpower to eat well for a week...just one, and I think you'll find that your taste for processed food will lessen. If you stop numbing up your taste buds with empty carbs and salt, they will come back in a new way. This worked for me, at least.

A reliable multivitamin will help as well, they provide coenzymes that you need to break down fat and build muscle.

Small stuff that just in general helps you feel healthier:
Green tea (scientists believe green tea helps you burn fat)
Orange juice
A morning walk
A long breakfast
Stretching
Reading
Napping (a daily nap has been shown to be quite beneficial for many people)
Not eating before you go to bed
A good night's sleep
Lots of water
Gardening
Eat less more often

Some of those might be a little out there for some people  But it helps when you're in a healthy state of mind when you want to try to get into shape and feel better physically.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement. 


Geo:
I do ride my bike...actually I use it to get to and from work/school from the apartment. Not that the sun is out more, I can return to my evening bike rides with my wife 

The city I am in has TONS of bike trails with tons of mounting biking trail in the surrounding arrea.

Dennis:
eating little only works for me in the morning *L*. ..but I'll try do do 4-5 small meals rather than 3 larger ones. I have been upping the protein and veggies a little more. 

When I have extra time on the weekend (Ie don't go to the inlaws in the other city), I'll sneak in the eliptical 


error:
I actually cook a lot so I don't have the typical american intake of processed foods  Still could cut some out a little, but there isn't much to cut out  As for your list, I do ~ 1/2 of them in one form or another


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Woohoo!!! Another biker to/from school/work! 

I love cities with extensive bike trails. Madison is very good about this, glad to see other cities are doing this kind of stuff.

Good sign for the future!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

my local city bike ways


----------



## lemonblazer (May 4, 2004)

Well last last year I had just finished losing over 100lbs. But then I got a girlfriend. Unfortunatly she always wanted to go out to eat. So a year later I gained back 50lbs and I just lost my girlfriend. And I maxed out my credit card on her (well for the most part). So now I'm fat, broke, and lonely. Not sure how this relates to the topic but anyway I decided today to get off my fat ass and start running again. Trying to get up to five miles a day again. Wish I never stopped because it really kept me balanced. Guess I'm glad we broke up (even though she left me for some rich guy) cause now I'm motivated to get it back together. Only problem is I'm still broke! Falling in love sucks(at least it does today) :roll: ....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Figure I'll toss one in on the weight idea. Just after New Years I stepped on a scale for the first time in years. Springs and gears went flying out the sides. After finally finding a scale I could use and not break I scared the cr** outta myself when I saw the total. 4 months later and 50 lbs less and I feel great. Looking forward to shedding another 100 or so...


----------

